# Tesco coming to Loughborough Junction?



## ChrisSouth (Apr 27, 2011)

There's rumours of Tesco Express coming to LJ, in the old Mucky Duck pub. Anyone else heard of this?


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2011)

They'd have to demolish the pub first. It's a wreck. 







http://www.urban75.org/blog/the-crown-mucky-duck-201-coldharbour-lane-sw9-awaits-its-fate/


----------



## ChrisSouth (Apr 28, 2011)

Someone's currently working on it. Scaffolding, building supplies delivered, reconstruction work going on


----------



## ringo (Apr 28, 2011)

The building works have been ongoing in some form or another for at least a year, but I hadn't seen anything since before Xmas. Deliveries must mean somethings happening though. 

Don't suppose it'll ever be a pub again, its looked good for little other than demolition for such a long time. Unlike most old boozers I wouldn't actually miss it. Tesco would severely dent the trade to the smaller shops around LJ but tbh it's hardly a vibrant community of shops, the Jamaican take away and one grocer on the corner of Luxor Street are the only really friendly shops. The rest scowl at every customer the same way they do at the marauding drunks and crack heads. Can't blame them I suppose.


----------



## ringo (May 3, 2011)

The building is now completely covered by scaffolding and the roof has been demolished.


----------



## Thaw (Apr 29, 2012)

I got an email from the Loughborough Junction Action Group tonight with the news that Tesco have applied for planning permission to turn the old Warrior pub into a Tesco Express. Apparently the permission is for some of the details like new doors and an ATM.

http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onli...E8ACF9?activeTab=summary&keyVal=000N6TBOLI000

I'm not exactly a fan of Tesco's quest for world domination but as ringo says above, its not like they're going to be destroying a functional high-street.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 30, 2012)

There is a fairly decent food/off licence shop opposite though, I imagine that'll suffer when Tesco opens. But that parade could do with a few decent shops. And I imagine there's a fair bit of disposable income in that area given the area is 'in motion'.


----------



## MAD-T-REX (Apr 30, 2012)

Given that 'urban decay' is a generous description of the state of LJ, I can't imagine anyone* complaining about a new shop.

*Anyone not including trendy sorts who take personal pride in the lack of major retail chains near their house. 'It's the real London, yeah?'


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 30, 2012)

I saw the new Tesco at the Russell Hotel the other day.  I hate to say it, but it actually looks ok

*runs and hides*


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 30, 2012)

I don't think Loughborough Junction is that bad. It's only that parade around the station which is a bit grotty.


----------



## peterkro (Apr 30, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> There is a fairly decent food/off licence shop opposite though, I imagine that'll suffer when Tesco opens. But that parade could do with a few decent shops. And I imagine there's a fair bit of disposable income in that area given the area is 'in motion'.


 
That shop has been there for donkeys and the latest people are very nice,fucking Tesco will fuck them.Since the demise of the Green man and the Warrior(and the very helpful cab place) that little area has suffered(the shop on the other side is OK as well in spite of some bad publicity) I fear ?Tesco will kill it stone dead,as for LJ in motion around there I don't think so.


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 30, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> There is a fairly decent food/off licence shop opposite though, I imagine that'll suffer when Tesco opens. But that parade could do with a few decent shops. And I imagine there's a fair bit of disposable income in that area given the area is 'in motion'.


 
I'm not sure teuchter moving there really counts.

Also I'm sure he'd prefer a Waitrose anyway.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 30, 2012)

As others have said the shop over the road is good - it probably has a better range of stuff than most "metro" supermarkets, the people that run it are nice, and it's hard to imagine that they won't suffer if a Tesco opens opposite them. And there's already another small grocery shop a few doors down from the proposed Tesco site, and the vegetable shop too. I don't see what benefit a Tesco would be to the area. I would happily oppose the planning application.

As for the people scoffing about LJ being "in motion" - scoff on. Those of us who live here know about things you don't.

By the way, as far as returning life to the main road is concerned - the coffee shop in the arch by the entrance to the train station has now got a licence and is trying opening late on Thurs/Fri (I think) evenings. Hopefully that will be a success.


----------



## Thaw (Apr 30, 2012)

I've always found the one across the road from Warrior a bit grim..more alcoholics and beggars than the others and everything just a bit dirty and past the use by date. But I haven't been in for a while so maybe its improved. I can think of about 7 shops round there that basically just sell the same old stuff, including booze, so Tesco is hardly addressing a pressing need for convenience shops. But the main reason for objecting to Tesco is usually the loss of 'retail diversity' which clearly isn't the case here either. The ATM is a good enough reason to support it as all the others round there charge £1.75 a go which is a bit of a piss-take in a deprived area. 

I suppose the tactical thinking is to drive most of the other shops out to reduce the number of off-licences in a saturated area. Is it a coincidence that this happening just as the Lboro Rd/CH Lane junction has had proper pedestrian crossings sorted out?


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2012)

Loughborough Junction desperately needs some investment. It's gone from a bustling local shopping area well served with pubs to, well, just about nothing. 

http://www.urban75.org/brixton/history/loughborough8.html


----------



## ringo (Apr 30, 2012)

editor said:


> Loughborough Junction desperately needs some investment. It's gone from a bustling local shopping area well served with pubs to, well, just about nothing.
> 
> http://www.urban75.org/brixton/history/loughborough8.html


 
Lovely shot that, ta.


----------



## peterkro (Apr 30, 2012)

DrunkPushkin said:


> I've always found the one across the road from Warrior a bit grim..more alcoholics and beggars than the others and everything just a bit dirty and past the use by date. But I haven't been in for a while so maybe its improved.


 
That's me you cunt.


----------



## fortyplus (Apr 30, 2012)

DrunkPushkin said:


> But the main reason for objecting to Tesco is usually the loss of 'retail diversity'


 
I thought it was because they are evil shitbags.


----------



## Thaw (Apr 30, 2012)

fortyplus said:


> I thought it was because they are evil shitbags.


 Well, I was thinking in terms of objections that might reasonably be taken account of the Planning Officers. I can't really see the following exchange taking place:
Tesco: Why aren't you giving us planning permission?
Lambeth: You're cunts.
Tesco: Oh, alright then. Fair enough.


----------



## peterkro (Apr 30, 2012)

DrunkPushkin said:


> Well, I was thinking in terms of objections that might reasonably be taken account of the Planning Officers. I can't really see the following exchange taking place:
> Tesco: Why aren't you giving us planning permission?
> Lambeth: You're cunts.
> Tesco: Oh, alright then. Fair enough.


More likely conversation:
Tesco: Why aren't you giving us planning permission?
Lambeth:Because your application is stuck in a bureaucratic black hole
Tesco: How about a bung?
Lambeth: That'll do nicely sir.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 30, 2012)

DrunkPushkin said:


> I've always found the one across the road from Warrior a bit grim..more alcoholics and beggars than the others and everything just a bit dirty and past the use by date.


 
That doesn't reflect the current reality in any way whatsoever.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 30, 2012)

editor said:


> Loughborough Junction desperately needs some investment. It's gone from a bustling local shopping area well served with pubs to, well, just about nothing.


 
Except for several grocers' shops, a pharmacy, an art gallery, a cinema, a couple of hairdressers, a vegetable shop, the Cambria with events on most nights of the week, a bunch of manufacturing and other industries, artist's studios, mechanics' workshops, a couple of good cafes, one of London's biggest art/stage set fabricators, trains to the centre of London in 10 minutes, and a whole load of other stuff. 

It's not as bad as it appears from the area immediately along Coldharbour Lane. It's certainly a shame that those pubs are closed but the area is hardly devoid of life.


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2012)

teuchter said:


> Except for several grocers' shops, a pharmacy, an art gallery, a cinema, a couple of hairdressers, a vegetable shop, the Cambria with events on most nights of the week, a bunch of manufacturing and other industries, artist's studios, mechanics' workshops, a couple of good cafes, one of London's biggest art/stage set fabricators, trains to the centre of London in 10 minutes, and a whole load of other stuff.


Come on: there's only one pub where there used to be five, there's no late bars, the shops aren't exactly brilliant. you can't get into the cinema because it's over subscribed and the small artists studios are fine - if you're an artist and have managed to get one of the very limited places. The rest of the stuff is just dandy if you're actually employed in those small industries but it's hardly great if you want to socialise in your own area. Oh, and the train service has been fucking awful on weekends for ages (awful as in non existent much of the time).

There's a lot less going on compared to ten years ago, and that's a real shame. Moreover the centre of the area looks well down at heel. The real shame is that the Warrior - with its own on-premises brewery couldn't have hung on a bit longer. That place would be doing really well now.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 30, 2012)

teuchter said:


> Except for several grocers' shops, a pharmacy, an art gallery, a cinema, a couple of hairdressers, a vegetable shop, the Cambria with events on most nights of the week, a bunch of manufacturing and other industries, artist's studios, mechanics' workshops, a couple of good cafes, one of London's biggest art/stage set fabricators, trains to the centre of London in 10 minutes, and a whole load of other stuff.
> 
> It's not as bad as it appears from the area immediately along Coldharbour Lane. It's certainly a shame that those pubs are closed but the area is hardly devoid of life.


 
Do you work for an estate agent?


----------



## teuchter (Apr 30, 2012)

editor said:


> Come on: there's only one pub where there used to be five, there's no late bars, the shops aren't exactly brilliant. you can't get into the cinema because it's over subscribed and the small artists studios are fine - if you're an artist and have managed to get one of the very limited places. The rest of the stuff is just dandy if you're actually employed in those small industries but it's hardly great if you want to socialise in your own area. Oh, and the train service has been fucking awful on weekends for ages (awful as in non existent much of the time).
> 
> There's a lot less going on compared to ten years ago, and that's a real shame. Moreover the centre of the area looks well down at heel. The real shame is that the Warrior - with its own on-premises brewery couldn't have hung on a bit longer. That place would be doing really well now.


 
I'm not going to disagree that it's a shame so many pubs got closed down. 

I'm just taking issue with the perception that it's somehow a scene of utter desolation, or as you put it "just about nothing". That's nonsense.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 30, 2012)

When I first moved to that area shown in the photos over 30 years ago it was thriving, shop-wise. I really miss the Cypriot shop. Great bread, great everything really.


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2012)

teuchter said:


> I'm not going to disagree that it's a shame so many pubs got closed down.
> 
> I'm just taking issue with the perception that it's somehow a scene of utter desolation, or as you put it "just about nothing". That's nonsense.


I didn't use the phrase "utter desolation" but with ALL the pubs gone in the centre of Loughborough Junction, and a fairly uninspiring collection of shops remaining - many run down and in poor condition - I'd say it's pretty grim compared to what was there ten years ago (which was, as I'm sure you recall, the comparison I was making).


----------



## fogbat (Apr 30, 2012)

ringo said:


> Lovely shot that, ta.


The Ed must have been a young man when he took that.


----------



## ringo (May 1, 2012)

Been in Loughborough Junction 11 years, moving a mile or two south this year, but more to get off the estate, get an affordable house and be nearer mates than just to get away from the area..

I don't think it's as rough as it used to be, and I can honestly say I've never had any trouble the whole time I've been there. The Green Man was always dodgy but at least it was open. The shutting of all the pubs has really ripped the guts out of the area, the only slight benefit being that it's not such a crime hotspot as it was.

The place has seen a lot of the old housing stock done up and quite a lot of new blocks of flats built, but the shops to support those people have gone downhill. House prices have risen quite a bit, no shortage of affluent residents - the Thameslink direct to Blackfriars/Farringon/King X attracts plenty of city commuters.

Most of the shops sell the same lower end booze, Tesco will corner the market in wine above the £5 mark and all sorts of others 'luxury' items. Every affluent shopper will immediately go there and the smaller businesses will lose their custom. Doesn't bode well for them.


----------



## ChrisSouth (May 1, 2012)

I'm also assuming that Tesco won't sell single cigarette's to underage kids.....


----------



## kalibuzz (May 1, 2012)

ringo said:


> Been in Loughborough Junction 11 years, moving a mile or two south this year, but more to get off the estate, get an affordable house and be nearer mates than just to get away from the area..
> 
> I don't think it's as rough as it used to be, and I can honestly say I've never had any trouble the whole time I've been there. The Green Man was always dodgy but at least it was open. The shutting of all the pubs has really ripped the guts out of the area, the only slight benefit being that it's not such a crime hotspot as it was.
> 
> ...


well, you cater for whoever you want to live in the area. What I am wondering about is how Tesco and Sainsbury's have divided Brixton, with the North seemingly becoming a Tesco garrison and the South Sainsbury's controlled (bar the occasional exception), what like East coast West coast, gaza/gully,
Tesco probably also doesn't sell single cigarettes to adults, (which is a good way to cut down/quit/not start again)


----------



## ringo (May 1, 2012)

kalibuzz said:


> well, you cater for whoever you want to live in the area.


 
Are you suggesting that Tesco are putting a shop in because they want a certain type of people to live in Loughborough Junction? They're putting a shop there to make money.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 1, 2012)

kalibuzz said:


> well, you cater for whoever you want to live in the area....


No - supermarkets identify sites they deem to be "market opportunitites" (i.e. no other supermarket within 5 or 10 mins walk, empty shops/old pubs available, disposable income in the area etc...) and open them up.


----------



## kalibuzz (May 1, 2012)

so how come they are opening them up one after the other now?? Of course they want to make money, and they are not stupid, they have noticed that the local community is changing and now there is a demand for it. Let's see how long Brixton market survives, don't think the locals will be buying much cow foot, goat and choochoo soon, but at least there will be decent latte.
rant over


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 1, 2012)

kalibuzz said:


> so how come they are opening them up one after the other now??


Tesco and Sainsburys have been "opening them up one after the other" regularly in the Brixton area for about 10 years now, it's not a recent phenomenon. It's part of the supermarkets' strategy - once they'd ravaged the high streets by moving all the big stores out of town, from the early 2000's they've moved back into the desolated high streets in order to take over the corner shop/grocery market with their 'local'/'metro' stores.


----------



## kalibuzz (May 1, 2012)

oh well, let's resign to the fact we've been colonised then.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 1, 2012)

kalibuzz said:


> oh well, let's resign to the fact we've been colonised then.


You don't have to shop there. Personally I don't shop in any supermarkets - I find it's much more interesting (and often cheaper) to find your food elsewhere.

The problem with many of the new metro/local-style shops is that the supermarkets often already own the sites (having bought them years ago) and do not require planning permission for change of use, given many of them already have the relevant consents in place. You'll notice the new Tesco in LJ are just applying for stuff like cashpoints and air vents - there's little anyone can do to stop them now, just as we found out in the case of the new Tescunts shop on Brixton Road. Just dont give the cunts your money.


----------



## editor (May 1, 2012)

kalibuzz said:


> so how come they are opening them up one after the other now?? Of course they want to make money, and they are not stupid, they have noticed that the local community is changing and now there is a demand for it. Let's see how long Brixton market survives, don't think the locals will be buying much cow foot, goat and choochoo soon, but at least there will be decent latte.
> rant over


The street fruit and veg market has managed to survive despite being right next to a big Iceland supermarket, a Sainsburys, a M&S food hall and with Tesco just up the hill, so I don't see it disappearing any time soon. In fact, it's been growing recently with the arrival of the Sunday Farmers market.


----------



## kalibuzz (May 1, 2012)

Isn't a farmer's market selling local produce? Brixton market's fame lies in its Caribbean roots and products, where are you gonna get that once the market sells speciality foods, consists of eateries and delis and carrot cake?


----------



## editor (May 1, 2012)

kalibuzz said:


> Isn't a farmer's market selling local produce? Brixton market's fame lies in its Caribbean roots and products, where are you gonna get that once the market sells speciality foods, consists of eateries and delis and carrot cake?


You seem to be describing a different street market to the one I frequent. I've never seen a carrot cake stall on Electric Avenue and the Farmers Market sells all sort of stuff including flowers, fruit and veg, bread, meat, cheese etc., as well as some cakes.


----------



## kalibuzz (May 1, 2012)

kalibuzz said:


> where are you gonna get that ONCE the market sells speciality foods, consists of eateries and delis and carrot cake?


 
Future tense


----------



## editor (May 1, 2012)

kalibuzz said:


> Future tense


I don't believe your vision of a carrot cake future for the street market is likely to arrive any time soon.


----------



## kalibuzz (May 1, 2012)

Let's hope you are right and I won't have to dig this up in 4 years


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 1, 2012)

kalibuzz said:


> Let's hope you are right and I won't have to dig this up in 4 years


I think you're confusing the carrot cake bit of the market (Granville Arcade/"brixton village") with the street market on Electric Avenue.


----------



## fortyplus (May 1, 2012)

kalibuzz said:


> Isn't a farmer's market selling local produce? Brixton market's fame lies in its Caribbean roots and products, where are you gonna get that once the market sells speciality foods, consists of eateries and delis and carrot cake?


Markets always sell to their customer base and Brixton thrived by adapting and selling cowfoot and salt pork to people of Caribbean heritage. That's made Brixton what it is, but it never was and never will be static. People cross London to buy salt pork here, and as long as there's a demand, the market will continue to supply them.  Brixton is much less monocultural than it was - there many more people (and businesses) with Latin American, Middle Eastern and African heritage, as well as the shops selling latte and carrot cake (do they still sell it at the Ritzy btw?).


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 1, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I think you're confusing the carrot cake bit of the market (Granville Arcade/"brixton village") with the street market on Electric Avenue.








courtesy of www.timothybird.co.uk


----------



## editor (May 1, 2012)

I wish that strip was funnier.


----------



## peterkro (May 1, 2012)

editor said:


> I don't believe your vision of a carrot cake future for the street market is likely to arrive any time soon.


I'm not sure the whole carrot cake metaphor is a good one at all.If I remember both the Ritzy and Brixton Wholefoods sold it from their very beginnings.(the name Spacey Tracy pops into my head for some reason)


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 1, 2012)

editor said:


> I wish that strip was funnier.


Yeah it's not loltastic but I like the artwork and he's chosen some interesting London topics.


----------



## kalibuzz (May 1, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I think you're confusing the carrot cake bit of the market (Granville Arcade/"brixton village") with the street market on Electric Avenue.


I am not confusing the markets, just made an assumption that at this rate of gentrification/change, the fruit/veg/meat bit of the market (Carribean/Chinese/British etc, other than 'Farmer's Market') be it inside or outside (there is still inside market of fruit/veg left mind you) will be slowly but surely replaced by cake/deli/up-market foods, rather then selling what the market once was famed for. Purely because the clientele is changing. And I think that is a shame, but seems inevitable, especially after reading a lot of the posts today


----------



## kalibuzz (May 1, 2012)

fortyplus said:


> Markets always sell to their customer base and Brixton thrived by adapting and selling cowfoot and salt pork to people of Caribbean heritage. That's made Brixton what it is, but it never was and never will be static. People cross London to buy salt pork here, and as long as there's a demand, the market will continue to supply them. Brixton is much less monocultural than it was - there many more people (and businesses) with Latin American, Middle Eastern and African heritage, as well as the shops selling latte and carrot cake (do they still sell it at the Ritzy btw?).


True, but the customer base that is coming will determine a lot more than that, like  Ladbroke Grove.


----------



## kalibuzz (May 1, 2012)

Ok make it fancy cup cake rather than carrot cake


----------



## editor (May 1, 2012)

kalibuzz said:


> I am not confusing the markets, just made an assumption that at this rate of gentrification/change, the fruit/veg/meat bit of the market (Carribean/Chinese/British etc, other than 'Farmer's Market') be it inside or outside (there is still inside market of fruit/veg left mind you) will be slowly but surely replaced by cake/deli/up-market foods, rather then selling what the market once was famed for. Purely because the clientele is changing. And I think that is a shame, but seems inevitable, especially after reading a lot of the posts today


So long as the street market provides a cheaper, faster and friendlier way of picking up fruit and veg than the supermarkets, I really can't see Electric Avenue turning into a fancy cup cake emporium any time soon.


----------



## prunus (May 1, 2012)

There are currently 5 'mini-marts' in and around LJ I think (Sunstar opp. The Warrior, Omsakthi on Milkwood Road, Superway just past the final bridge on the way to Camberwell, Supersaver Express a little way further on the other side and the ex-post office just past Padmore Road [is Savemore on the corner of Loughborough Road still open? That'd be 6] There's also Kashmir Halal for fruit veg and meat [and the greengrocers in Loughborough House? Again I'm not sure that's still open]). I can't imagine they will all survive the coming of a Tesco - it's a miracle they all survive as it is it seems to me...

Kashmir Halal would be a big loss, it's very good, excellent selection and good prices (and very friendly). Supersaver is IMO the best of the general shops, and probably better placed to survive than eg Sunstar, so let's hope so. A Tesco would suck the life out of the East side of LJ though I think.

There is one thing I will use it for, which cannot be got for love nor money in the other shops: fresh cream. I hope Tesco have built a business plan based on only selling fresh cream.


----------



## teuchter (May 1, 2012)

prunus said:


> There is one thing I will use it for, which cannot be got for love nor money in the other shops: fresh cream.


 
You can get fresh cream in Nisa (ie opposite the proposed tesco site) can't you?


----------



## prunus (May 1, 2012)

teuchter said:


> You can get fresh cream in Nisa (ie opposite the proposed tesco site) can't you?


 
Not any time I've tried; just Elmlea or long-life cream.  I'll have another look....


----------



## teuchter (Oct 4, 2012)

So... there was talk of Tesco taking over the ex-Crown (as per this thread) and I hadn't heard any more about it in the meantime, but I've just walked past the site next to what used to be the Junction (and many other names previously I'm sure - ie. on Coldharbour Lane just after you pass under the railway bridge if you're arriving in LJ from the Brixton direction) and there is hoarding up there announcing the arrival of a Tesco Express.

 /  This had totally passed me by. Wasn't aware of there being an application or anything. 

To rub salt in the wound the hoardings are covered with slogans such as "making a difference in the community" or suchlike and a freephone number for "feedback" or suggestions.


----------



## Manter (Oct 4, 2012)

teuchter said:


> So... there was talk of Tesco taking over the ex-Crown (as per this thread) and I hadn't heard any more about it in the meantime, but I've just walked past the site next to what used to be the Junction (and many other names previously I'm sure - ie. on Coldharbour Lane just after you pass under the railway bridge if you're arriving in LJ from the Brixton direction) and there is hoarding up there announcing the arrival of a Tesco Express.
> 
> /  This had totally passed me by. Wasn't aware of there being an application or anything.
> 
> To rub salt in the wound the hoardings are covered with slogans such as "making a difference in the community" or suchlike and a freephone number for "feedback" or suggestions.



Slightly off topic, but I looked a house next to there that was clearly a brothel (she said she was a therapeutic masseuse, which is a fantastic euphemism). One of the reasons we didn't buy it was because the planning consents round there are all over the place- almost no building that can't be used as retail/ commercial.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 4, 2012)

Manter said:


> the planning consents round there are all over the place- almost no building that can't be used as retail/ commercial.


 
Not sure that's a bad thing, it used to be quite a commercial centre and despite what people who don't know much about LJ might say, there's still a lot of stuff going on with lots of mechanics' workshops and a couple of small industrial estates with various things being made in them. It means that there are quite a lot of people around in the daytime and it's not just a residential dormitory wasteland. I think that's healthy and what a city should be all about, and am in fear of the planners redesignating stuff in the years to come, with all the industry being converted into flats like most other parts of London.


----------



## Manter (Oct 4, 2012)

teuchter said:


> Not sure that's a bad thing, it used to be quite a commercial centre and despite what people who don't know much about LJ might say, there's still a lot of stuff going on with lots of mechanics' workshops and a couple of small industrial estates with various things being made in them. It means that there are quite a lot of people around in the daytime and it's not just a residential dormitory wasteland. I think that's healthy and what a city should be all about, and am in fear of the planners redesignating stuff in the years to come, with all the industry being converted into flats like most other parts of London.


Yeah, see your point, but when you could be sandwiched between two kebab shops, or a tesco and a TKMaxx with no comeback, it didn't seem like a risk worth taking. (plus IMAGINE the state of those carpets)

(Edited for spelling)


----------



## teuchter (Oct 5, 2012)

Manter said:


> Yeah, see your point, but when you could be sandwiched between two kebab shops, or a tesco and a TKMaxx with no comeback, it didn't seem like a risk worth taking. (plus IMAGINE the state of those carpets)
> 
> (Edited for spelling)


 
Fair enough - that's your choice - just that the expression you used of planning consents being "all over the place" implied that the situation didn't make sense or was a mess, when in fact it's probably a reflection on the history of the area, and (I would hope) leaves it with some opportunity to come back to life at some point, particularly along the central Coldharbour Lane bit which is rather run down at present.


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2012)

So goodbye The Junction/Warrior because it'll never be coming back as it was. That used to be a real community pub.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 5, 2012)

editor said:


> So goodbye The Junction/Warrior because it'll never be coming back as it was. That used to be a real community pub.


I'm not sure if the Tescos will be in the pub building. The hoarding is around the site immediately next door.


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2012)

teuchter said:


> I'm not sure if the Tescos will be in the pub building. The hoarding is around the site immediately next door.


Yes, I know - and I could be wrong - but it just seems another nail in the coffin of the viability of the place ever reopening as a pub.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 5, 2012)

editor said:


> Yes, I know - and I could be wrong - but it just seems another nail in the coffin of the viability of the place ever reopening as a pub.


 
Indeed.


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2012)

I always think if the Warrior - with its own, in-house brewery - could have lasted just a couple more years it would have been doing fantastic business now.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Oct 5, 2012)

editor said:


> So goodbye The Junction/Warrior because it'll never be coming back as it was. That used to be a real community pub.


  It's not been the Junction/Warrior for oh, at least five years. Perhaps it's time to move on. You'll find that the majority of people who live in the LJ community are looking forward to that Tescos.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 5, 2012)

ChrisSouth said:


> It's not been the Junction/Warrior for oh, at least five years. Perhaps it's time to move on. You'll find that the majority of people who live in the LJ community are looking forward to that Tescos.


What's wrong with the shop already there at the moment? I don't think a Tesco is any improvement on that tbh.

What is it about Tesco/Sainsburys/whichever supermarket which seems to be inherently more attractive to (middle class?) people?    Genuine question...I just don't get it...


----------



## ChrisSouth (Oct 5, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> What's wrong with the shop already there at the moment? I don't think a Tesco is any improvement on that tbh.
> 
> What is it about Tesco/Sainsburys/whichever supermarket which seems to be inherently more attractive to (middle class?) people?  Genuine question...I just don't get it...


 
In answer to your first question, there isn't any shop there at present. In answer to your second, I'm presuming you don't live in LJ.


----------



## ringo (Oct 5, 2012)

The shops in LJ are generally crap. Most of the shops sell the same limited range of stuff. Fine for super strength lager and bog roll, but anything above lowest common denominator products (iyswim) you'll be out of luck. A small Tesco will clean up, LJ being a 10 - 15 minute walk from the supermarkets in either Brixton or Camberwell.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 5, 2012)

ChrisSouth said:


> In answer to your first question, there isn't any shop there at present. In answer to your second, I'm presuming you don't live in LJ.


Sorry, I meant the shop across the road from the old Crown/Mucky Duck pub (which I where I originally thought the Tesco was going to be.) That has a decent-ish selection of stuff. I lived just down Loughborough Road for 6 years and used to use that shop a fair bit. I agree most of the other shops round there are a bit rubbish and I agree Tesco will clean up. I guess it just disappoints me that Tesco (with its endless list of immoral business practices) is generally seen as the pinnacle of food retail.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Oct 5, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Sorry, I meant the shop across the road from the old Crown/Mucky Duck pub (which I where I originally thought the Tesco was going to be.) That has a decent-ish selection of stuff. I lived just down Loughborough Road for 6 years and used to use that shop a fair bit. I agree most of the other shops round there are a bit rubbish and I agree Tesco will clean up. I guess it just disappoints me that Tesco (with its endless list of immoral business practices) is generally seen as the pinnacle of food retail.


 
I suppose morality is subjective, but I'm guessing Tesco won't be selling single cigarettes to under 16 year olds. And I'm hoping that staff won't be calling me a batty boy in Urdu, thinking that my co-shopper doesn't speak Urdu. Or perhaps if people were to tell Tesco that their food is out of date/off, they won't be told to fuck off and go elsewhere. Of course, once Tesco does open, they will be able to fuck off and go elsewhere.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 5, 2012)

ChrisSouth said:


> You'll find that the majority of people who live in the LJ community are looking forward to that Tescos.


 
What do you base this on?

The Nisa shop on CH lane is perfectly good, and has a much better selection of stuff than any Tesco express that I've been in. In fact several people who've visited me have commented on this.

Plus I've always found the staff in there to be very friendly and never had any problems with them. And they look happier in their jobs than most Tesco employees I've come across.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Oct 5, 2012)

teuchter said:


> What do you base this on?
> .


 
Because I talk to my neighbours.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Oct 5, 2012)

teuchter said:


> Plus I've always found the staff in there to be very friendly and never had any problems with them. And they look happier in their jobs than most Tesco employees I've come across.


 
I'm pleased to read that you've had good experiences. Looking happy doesn't stop them being homophobic.


----------



## Winot (Oct 5, 2012)

There is a good point here that is often forgotten in the chains -v- independent debates.  Independents are not always so morally pure.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 5, 2012)

ChrisSouth said:


> I suppose morality is subjective, but I'm guessing Tesco won't be selling single cigarettes to under 16 year olds. And I'm hoping that staff won't be calling me a batty boy in Urdu, thinking that my co-shopper doesn't speak Urdu. Or perhaps if people were to tell Tesco that their food is out of date/off, they won't be told to fuck off and go elsewhere. Of course, once Tesco does open, they will be able to fuck off and go elsewhere.


That's fucked.  Which shop are you referring to?


----------



## teuchter (Oct 16, 2012)

Here it is, steel frame going up



"Working with the local community to make a difference"


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2012)

The apartment building at the back looks about one metre thick!


----------



## Manter (Oct 16, 2012)

teuchter said:


> "Working with the local community to make a difference"



The 'saying something makes it true' school of corporate social responsibility.... << sigh >>


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 16, 2012)

I thought the Tesco was gonna be in the ground floor of the pub...but it looks like they're building it in the empty space next door. Or perhaps it will be both. The funny thing is Sainsburys will probably get most of the Loughborough Junction trade by virtue of being about 20 meters closer to the train station.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 16, 2012)

editor said:


> The apartment building at the back looks about one metre thick!


 
Battery Farm living for the 2!st century


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2012)

cuppa tee said:


> Battery Farm living for the 2!st century


A vibrant battery farm lifestyle, surely?


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 16, 2012)

editor said:


> A vibrant battery farm lifestyle, surely?


 
_Vibrating _battery farm lifestyle, at that distance...


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 16, 2012)

editor said:


> A vibrant battery farm lifestyle, surely?


Ain't that the clucking truth !!!


----------



## teuchter (Oct 16, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I thought the Tesco was gonna be in the ground floor of the pub...but it looks like they're building it in the empty space next door. Or perhaps it will be both. The funny thing is Sainsburys will probably get most of the Loughborough Junction trade by virtue of being about 20 meters closer to the train station.


 
It doesn't look like it'll be using the space next door - the hoardings are only around the "empty space" bit.

I'm trying to work out what happened to what was there before...which looked like some kind of entrance courtyard/bin store for the flats above:



I wonder how the residents of the flats feel about Tesco appearing where they had their nice arched entrances previously.


----------



## Ol Nick (Oct 16, 2012)

ChrisSouth said:


> I'm guessing Tesco won't be selling single cigarettes to under 16 year olds. And I'm hoping that staff won't be calling me a batty boy in Urdu, thinking that my co-shopper doesn't speak Urdu.


Let's not ignore this bit. I'd rather have 10 Tescos than filth like this. Assuming that's not the first time, they could and should be going to prison for this.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 17, 2012)

teuchter said:


> It doesn't look like it'll be using the space next door - the hoardings are only around the "empty space" bit.
> 
> I'm trying to work out what happened to what was there before...which looked like some kind of entrance courtyard/bin store for the flats above:
> 
> I wonder how the residents of the flats feel about Tesco appearing where they had their nice arched entrances previously.


Yeah it was just an open courtyard before. 

The drawings on the planning database make it look like the ground floor of the pub *and* the new bit will form the shop - otherwise it wouldn't look big enough.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm not sure I see why that drawing suggests the pub bit will be part of Tesco?


----------



## Crispy (Oct 17, 2012)

Well, the ground floor plan will tell all.

PS: The building in the background isn't a meter thin, it's the truncated end of a triangle: https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&ll=51.465065,-0.103354&spn=0.001698,0.00327&t=k&z=19


----------



## Crispy (Oct 17, 2012)

It's a pretty big shop floor. The elevation drawing above is an ammendment to this scheme - so the entrance doors shown there aren't on this plan.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 17, 2012)

My tactic of being too lazy to look up the application paid off.

So no chance of a pub re-opening in that building. Sad.


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2012)

Any chance of that pub reopening vanished the day the application for the flats was accepted.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 20, 2012)

was just browsing the Herne Hill forum and there are rumours of a Tesco opening there too - right by the Sainsbury's.

http://www.nordic-construction.co.uk

To view the description and images for the plans for the old petrol site near the rear of the train station click;

Our Projects > On Going Projects > Herne Hill   at the above website.

Due to be completed in August 2013.


----------



## prunus (Oct 21, 2012)

What?  This is getting f**king insane...  Herne Hill really doesn't need another supermarket - is this some kind of turf war between Sainsburys and Tesco for dominance of the area?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 24, 2012)

Hmm, looks like they will use the new commercial units on the ground floor of the student flats which are being built where the old petrol station was.

FFS! Another Tesco! 

I guess the 69 students will automatically shop there, instead of checking out the great variety of local shops.

Interesting that the plans have retained the walk-through from Herne Hill to Milkwood Road, something that residents were keen to protect.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 24, 2012)

This is getting way off topic, but seeing as we're in that neck of the woods, does anybody know anything about this derelict house?

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?ll=51.454115,-0.101767&spn=0.001155,0.00123&gl=uk&t=h&z=20


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 24, 2012)

Crispy said:


> This is getting way off topic, but seeing as we're in that neck of the woods, does anybody know anything about this derelict house?
> 
> https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?ll=51.454115,-0.101767&spn=0.001155,0.00123&gl=uk&t=h&z=20


 
Not a lot, even though I used to live in one of those houses that backs on to it. They were clearing out the area around it and doing some work on it around that time (I moved out about five and a half years ago) so it might not be such a wreck now.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 24, 2012)

A planning application went in around 2005. Never implemented.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 24, 2012)

Crispy said:


> This is getting way off topic, but seeing as we're in that neck of the woods, does anybody know anything about this derelict house?
> 
> https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?ll=51.454115,-0.101767&spn=0.001155,0.00123&gl=uk&t=h&z=20


No, but I'd like to. Had no idea it was there!


----------



## wainuijk (Oct 24, 2012)

This picture was on David Buckleys Flikr photostream taken in 2008  
http://www.flickr.com/photos/11189692@N07/2449267050/in/photostream


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 24, 2012)

Crispy said:


> This is getting way off topic, but seeing as we're in that neck of the woods, does anybody know anything about this derelict house?
> 
> https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?ll=51.454115,-0.101767&spn=0.001155,0.00123&gl=uk&t=h&z=20


Yes. Well no, but I know a couple of ways in and I've been there to take photos.

The house is wrecked. There are no windows and little roof left. There are huge cracks in the rear wall - about a foot wide in places. The inside is gutted. There are garages on the site too and there was obviously another building (a small house or outbuilding) on the site which only has its foundations remaining. Someone has at some point done some reinforcements inside the building to stop it completely falling down. But overall it looks pretty wrecked and possibly beyond repair. It would make a good Grand Designs project I guess. It's not suitable for squatting unfortunately - the only things living there are a load of very tame foxes.

I'll post some pics up if you want...or I can show you one day if you're that bothered!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 24, 2012)

Crispy said:


> This is getting way off topic, but seeing as we're in that neck of the woods, does anybody know anything about this derelict house?
> 
> https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?ll=51.454115,-0.101767&spn=0.001155,0.00123&gl=uk&t=h&z=20


 

























(Apols for the derail!!!)


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> was just browsing the Herne Hill forum and there are rumours of a Tesco opening there too - right by the Sainsbury's.


I thought that was Brixton Square at first glance. Same sort of shitty architecture.


----------



## Manter (Oct 24, 2012)

editor said:


> I thought that was Brixton Square at first glance. Same sort of shitty architecture.


 
I reckon there is programme like that website template where you just tick boxes and it auto produces a generic item.

Are you building a:
1. block of flats
2. provincial office block
3. Tesco

Do you want to use the:
1. boring red brick square template
2. boring grey clad template
3. boring yellow brick template

Do you want to add:
1. un-usable 'juliette' balconies
2. greenhouse effect glass
3. etc etc

If there isn't, there should be, as I can't believe paying architects to design the same tedious buildings over and over again is cost effective


----------



## Crispy (Oct 24, 2012)

They won't be designing over and over, just literally copy and pasting. The fee will no be high.


----------



## Errol's son (Oct 25, 2012)

The guys opposite have a challenge on their hands.

They need to stop selling Heing spagheitti hoops as they will never compete with Tesco pricewise.  But if they identify the right product lines for the diverse market they operate in, they could perhaps beat or at least compete with Tesco.  Tesco Express sells popular alcohol (ie, Stella) cheaply but other brands such as Red Stripe are IME pricey.  Again, Heinz hoops are cheap as are crappy sausages.  But if you sold the right product lines at the right prices you might just confuse Tesco and be able to compete or beat them.

The guys opposite have a challenge - but in an area like LJ, I think the odds of beating big businesses like Tesco are higher than in Kensington and Chelsea...


----------



## teuchter (Oct 25, 2012)

Manter said:


> I reckon there is programme like that website template where you just tick boxes and it auto produces a generic item.


 
There is - it's called the "UK planning system".


----------



## teuchter (Oct 25, 2012)

editor said:


> I thought that was Brixton Square at first glance. Same sort of shitty architecture.


 
As a matter of interest what kind of architecture is to your taste?


----------



## teuchter (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 9, 2013)

Feel really sorry for the sun star offy hope they can survive this.


----------



## paolo (Jan 9, 2013)

(Notwithstanding the more general concerns about it being one of the big chains...)

Keeping the same window line looks ok, but the brand signage is completely incongruous (IMHO).

If I was Tesco, I'd take a leaf out of McDonald's book and redo the retail branding of Express to be more subdued. As it is, it's very jarring, which must (in a very small way) only add to the antagonising nature of their ongoing expansion.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 9, 2013)

Yes indeed. Complete disregard for what it looks like, other than getting as much signage in as they can whilst doing the minimum the planners will let them get away with.

The "extension" bit is rubbish - looks like the planners told them to keep the window line, and probably told them the details of the window should pay heed to the existing building but these conditions have been complied with in an entirely unthinking way with the result that it looks malproportioned and the detailing is completely banal. It would have been better if the new bit were just straightforward full height shopfront system glazing - at least it would be distinct from the older building instead of just being an unsuccessful imitation.

The planners should get as much blame as Tesco, if you ask me.


----------



## editor (Jan 10, 2013)

That looks fucking awful. The signage looks cheap and tacky as well. 

Such a sad end to a great pub.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 10, 2013)

Sainsbury's seem to be less aggressive with their signage and shopfronts. Increasingly I've noticed their "local" shops seem to have the lettering on a dark background which looks much better than the bright orange banners (and certainly better than Tesco's ugliness). Like this for example:







let's see what they do round the corner in LJ.


----------



## editor (Jan 10, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Sainsbury's seem to be less aggressive with their signage and shopfronts. Increasingly I've noticed their "local" shops seem to have the lettering on a dark background which looks much better than the bright orange banners (and certainly better than Tesco's ugliness). Like this for example:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look what this Twitter charmer has to say about it. 



http://twitter.com/tobychislett/status/289040091991658496


----------



## teuchter (Jan 10, 2013)

That's nice


----------



## prunus (Jan 10, 2013)

editor said:


> Look what this Twitter charmer has to say about it.
> 
> View attachment 27344
> 
> http://twitter.com/tobychislett/status/289040091991658496


 
Fuck's sake what an utter twat.

It's *fewer* crack whores


----------



## prunus (Jan 10, 2013)

On topic: That (ugly) Tesco signage rather confirms a fear I had (while buying emergency brandy at 3pm on Christmas Day) that the arrival of Sainsco in LJ is going to actively reduce the local amenity - as I note that the Tesco is only going to be open until 11pm, unlike the local shops which it's going to drive out of business, which are 24h (pretty much), and I'd bet it won't be open for emergency brandy sales on Christmas Day either.

Hooray for progress.


----------



## ringo (Jan 10, 2013)

That looks rubbish. I'm not very keen on Toby Chislett either.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Jan 10, 2013)

editor said:


> That looks fucking awful. The signage looks cheap and tacky as well.
> 
> Such a sad end to a great pub.


 
I don't disagree with much that is being said about the architecture, but surely the sad end to a great pub was when it stood empty for four years? Tesco didn't end the great pub.


----------



## editor (Jan 10, 2013)

ChrisSouth said:


> I don't disagree with much that is being said about the architecture, but surely the sad end to a great pub was when it stood empty for four years? Tesco didn't end the great pub.


They provided the full stop on what the developers had started.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 10, 2013)

ChrisSouth said:


> I don't disagree with much that is being said about the architecture, but surely the sad end to a great pub was when it stood empty for four years? Tesco didn't end the great pub.


Not directly but you could argue cheap supermarket booze was one more nail in the coffin of neighbourhood pubs


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jan 18, 2013)

Went passed this morning.  Only opened today,  and already two windows have been smashed.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 18, 2013)

Good.


----------



## joffy (Jan 19, 2013)

Crispy said:


> This is getting way off topic, but seeing as we're in that neck of the woods, does anybody know anything about this derelict house?
> 
> https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?ll=51.454115,-0.101767&spn=0.001155,0.00123&gl=uk&t=h&z=20


I too have always wondered about this. You can just see it as you walk down Milkwood road.


----------



## mizfick (Jan 20, 2013)

On the subject of Tesco: a huge great big truck depositing goods was there yesterday, in the way, on an already hairy junction and people inevitably hopping across the road before the crossing. Pretty dangerous if you're cycling - I live in LJ and can see something grim unfolding unless people are CAREFUL..also noted white paint plus smashed window.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 21, 2013)

joffy said:


> I too have always wondered about this. You can just see it as you walk down Milkwood road.


You can go in and have a look if you nip through the gardens at the back of Oborne Close...


As for Tesco, yeah that corner is really dangerous. It was bad enough when the building work was being done - the road was really narrow but lorries and stuff still tried to overtake me on my bike round a blind corner   It's gonna be bad with lorries stopping outside there all the time.

Good to see there's been a bit of direct action from LJ locals...


----------



## CH1 (Jan 21, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> As for Tesco, yeah that corner is really dangerous.


They were refused permission for a cash dispenser on account of this. Shame really - a free cash machine at LJ would have saved going to Brixton or Camberwell Green. Maybe the Sainsbury Local will have a cash machine.


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2013)

The two smashed windows at Tesco certainly added a bit of local colour when I saw them on Saturday.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 21, 2013)

CH1 said:


> They were refused permission for a cash dispenser on account of this. Shame really - a free cash machine at LJ would have saved going to Brixton or Camberwell Green. Maybe the Sainsbury Local will have a cash machine.



I suppose more people will be tempted into Tesco where they can use a card with no fee/get cash back :/


----------



## ChrisSouth (Jan 22, 2013)

editor said:


> The two smashed windows at Tesco certainly added a bit of local colour when I saw them on Saturday.


 
In what way does a broken window add colour?


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2013)

ChrisSouth said:


> In what way does a broken window add colour?


Perhaps it reflects the feelings of some of the local community.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Jan 22, 2013)

Perhaps it might. But you don't really say why a broken window adds colour.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 22, 2013)

the paint chucked all over the front door certainly added some colour


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2013)

ChrisSouth said:


> Perhaps it might. But you don't really say why a broken window adds colour.


You are aware that the phrase "to add colour" doesn't always have to mean someone going around and literally "adding colour", yes?


----------



## ChrisSouth (Jan 22, 2013)

editor said:


> You are aware that the phrase "to add colour" doesn't always have to mean someone going around and literally "adding colour", yes?


 
However you choose to interpret it, you haven't explained how a broken window adds any colour, literal or not, to an area.


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2013)

ChrisSouth said:


> However you choose to interpret it, you haven't explained how a broken window adds any colour, literal or not, to an area.


In my opinion it adds some local colour (as in 'character', 'opinion', 'difference' etc) to the Tesco. I'm sorry that you fail to understand this concept or that you feel the need to go and on about it but I'm done talking about it now 'cos it's well boring.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 22, 2013)

ChrisSouth said:


> However you choose to interpret it, you haven't explained how a broken window adds any colour, literal or not, to an area.


Tesco - which represents the Rapacious Greed of capitalism - looks much better with Broken Windows. When Comrades from outside the area visit, they will see evidence of the Glorious Uprising of The People of Loughborough Junction against the Traitorous Grocer Scum, thereby rightly bestowing the area with the Revolutionary Character & Fervour it so richly deserves.

That good enough for you?


----------



## teuchter (Jan 22, 2013)

Maybe some graffiti tags would add some further colour.


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Maybe some graffiti tags would add some further colour.


You're so down with the kids.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jan 22, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Maybe some graffiti tags would add some further colour.


do they have toilets in there?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 23, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Maybe some graffiti tags would add some further colour.


you could circle some 'A's. Red and black paint is available at Halfords on Effra Road.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 23, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> you could circle some 'A's. Red and black paint is available at Halfords on Effra Road.


It's also available at the car mechanics' supply shop directly opposite the new Tesco.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 23, 2013)

teuchter said:


> It's also available at the car mechanics' supply shop directly opposite the new Tesco.


Excellent - you're already one step ahead of me!


----------



## ajdown (Jan 23, 2013)

Regarding delivery lorries, can't they park round the corner in Belinda Road instead?  I see lorries coming in and out of there regularly.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Jan 23, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Tesco - which represents the Rapacious Greed of capitalism - looks much better with Broken Windows. When Comrades from outside the area visit, they will see evidence of the Glorious Uprising of The People of Loughborough Junction against the Traitorous Grocer Scum, thereby rightly bestowing the area with the Revolutionary Character & Fervour it so richly deserves.
> 
> That good enough for you?


 
Lovely. That's exactly what I wanted, a clear economic intepretation of it which liberates the downtrodden. Rather than some mimsy tiptoeing round the fact that it 'adds colour'.


----------



## davidaheath (Jan 23, 2013)

I bought six bottles of Red Stripe from the newsagent opposite on the way home from work last night (£6.60, economics fans) and some dried pasta (penne, pasta fans) and then went home to seethe quietly in my living room (play Super Mario Bros. (The Lost Levels - Virtual Console edition, Mario fans)) in what has been my daily protest at this capitalist intrusion since its grand opening last week. I hadn't noticed the paint but the two broken windows are a fond reminder of the vociferous opposition from local businesses and residents. I haven't been in there, but to be honest the rest of the shops in the area seem as busy as they always were so it'd be interesting to know what effect it is having.

It is a topic I am simply frothing with anticipatory delight in discussing with the friendly man from the Dollar Chicken shop next time I am in there.


----------



## concerned1 (Jan 25, 2013)

Tesco Express held an official opening with a couple of customers and staff and had a cheque for a local charity for £500.
It does cover the pub area. Sainsbury's submitted an application to Lambeth to sell alcohol last year October. The flats above the Crown Pub have been modernised but the ground floor looks derelict so maybe they got refused by Lambeth Council.


----------



## peterkro (Jan 25, 2013)

Signage Aaaaaaaarh!


----------



## teuchter (Jan 25, 2013)

concerned1 said:


> cheque for a local charity for £500.


 
How incredibly generous of them.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 25, 2013)

concerned1 said:


> Tesco Express held an official opening with a couple of customers and staff and had a cheque for a local charity for £500.
> It does cover the pub area. Sainsbury's submitted an application to Lambeth to sell alcohol last year October. The flats above the Crown Pub have been modernised but the ground floor looks derelict so maybe they got refused by Lambeth Council.


I just checked the Sainsbury planning applications: as they say "for the avoidance of doubt" no permission required to change from a pub to a shop. Their applications for signage, new entrance door, ramp etc which they submitted in October were approved. There was also an application (12/04271/FUL) for air conditioning units which was submitted in November and is still pending decision.  NB: the only neighbour comment listed on the planning website states that it is not an objection, but does ask for a specific noise level for the equipment to be specified (should not exceed a level of 5dB(A) above the existing background level or 10dB(A) below if there is a particular tonal quality). Maybe that's the hold-up.   
I suspect it will go through and Tescos (& the local shops) will have competition in due course.
I know supermarket chains are hardly inspiring, but surely these developments are better than 5 or 10 years more looking at semi-derelict buildings?


----------



## teuchter (Jan 26, 2013)

CH1 said:


> I know supermarket chains are hardly inspiring, but surely these developments are better than 5 or 10 years more looking at semi-derelict buildings?


If they put a couple of the existing supermarket-type shops out of business, then we may not see a net decrease in semi-derelict buildings.


----------



## BlackJamaican (Jan 26, 2013)

concerned1 said:


> Tesco Express held an official opening with a couple of customers and staff and had a cheque for a local charity for £500.
> It does cover the pub area. Sainsbury's submitted an application to Lambeth to sell alcohol last year October. The flats above the Crown Pub have been modernised but the ground floor looks derelict so maybe they got refused by Lambeth Council.


 
Your views are enlightening and sensible to me. Haven't seen many of your comments on this site .... I hope o see many more.  Regards, BlackJamaican!!!


----------



## CH1 (Jan 26, 2013)

teuchter said:


> If they put a couple of the existing supermarket-type shops out of business, then we may not see a net decrease in semi-derelict buildings.


If the local grocery market is static or shrinking, then obviously you are right.
If on the other hand these new outlets largely attract customers who normally shop at the existing branded main stores - the overcrowded Acre Lane Tescos or the Dog Kennel Hill Sainsburys - then the net effect could be beneficial for Loughborough Junction and local shoppers.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 26, 2013)

CH1 said:


> If the local grocery market is static or shrinking, then obviously you are right.
> If on the other hand these new outlets largely attract customers who normally shop at the existing branded main stores - the overcrowded Acre Lane Tescos or the Dog Kennel Hill Sainsburys - then the net effect could be beneficial for Loughborough Junction and local shoppers.


True


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 28, 2013)

concerned1 said:


> Tesco Express held an official opening with a couple of customers and staff and had a cheque for a local charity for £500.


Which charity I wonder?

Perhaps it was a charity helping local people - maybe people who have been made homeless after losing their jobs in local shops that have closed down...


----------



## ChrisSouth (Jan 28, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Which charity I wonder?
> 
> Perhaps it was a charity helping local people - maybe people who have been made homeless after losing their jobs in local shops that have closed down...


  Which local shops in LJ have closed down due to Tescos arriving?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 28, 2013)

ChrisSouth said:


> Which local shops in LJ have closed down due to Tescos arriving?


 
I think that process normally takes more than a week.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 28, 2013)

ChrisSouth said:


> Which local shops in LJ have closed down due to Tescos arriving?


You know the answer to that question.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Jan 29, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I think that process normally takes more than a week.


 
Then there's a problem with the tense in Brixton Hatter's post.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 29, 2013)

No there isn't.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 29, 2013)

This is the shop immediately opposite the new Tesco.

Can't help but wonder what closing for "refurbishment" really means.


----------



## editor (Jan 29, 2013)

So that's one local shop down for at least two months. 

Just what Tesco want.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 31, 2013)

come back soon sunstar xx


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Jan 31, 2013)

teuchter said:


> This is the shop immediately opposite the new Tesco.
> 
> Can't help but wonder what closing for "refurbishment" really means.
> View attachment 28245


 
The Supersave / Costcutter did close for a month or so before coming back shiny & new & better laid out.
I really hope that is what's happening with the Sunstar, and it does come back in April.
I like that shop.


----------



## baldrick (Feb 1, 2013)

This seems to be featured on this morning's Today programme on R4. Listening now.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 1, 2013)

baldrick said:


> This seems to be featured on this morning's Today programme on R4. Listening now.


LJ tesco or tesco in general?


----------



## baldrick (Feb 1, 2013)

LJ specifically. About 20 minutes before the end of the programme.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 1, 2013)

That wasn't the LJ tesco they were talking about, it was the one on Brixton Hill that used to be the George IV.

Anyway, I'm going to post the link on the Bradys thread.


----------



## baldrick (Feb 1, 2013)

Ah! I heard the words Tesco and Brixton and assumed they were talking about this one


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 1, 2013)

baldrick said:


> Ah! I heard the words Tesco and Brixton and assumed they were talking about this one


you can listen to item here: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-21196204


----------



## Badgers (Feb 14, 2013)

Just saw that several of the Loughborough Junction Tesco's windows have been smashed. 

(((Tesco's)))


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Just saw that several of the Loughborough Junction Tesco's windows have been smashed.
> 
> (((Tesco's)))


If you saw that today then I'm guessing that the windows may have been smashed several times by now.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 14, 2013)

Has a Tesco ever actually been closed down due to persistant "community feedback" of this nature?


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Has a Tesco ever actually been closed down due to persistant "community feedback" of this nature?


They'd just buy in an adjacent police station under the name of 'community investment' if things got too hairy.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Feb 18, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Just saw that several of the Loughborough Junction Tesco's windows have been smashed.
> 
> (((Tesco's)))




Old news


----------



## ajdown (Feb 18, 2013)

There seemed to be some blue paint on one of the windows too, don't know how long that has been there.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2013)

ChrisSouth said:


> Old news


 
Thanks


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 18, 2013)

teuchter said:


> This is the shop immediately opposite the new Tesco.
> 
> Can't help but wonder what closing for "refurbishment" really means.
> View attachment 28245


They'll be hiring bristolians


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Feb 21, 2013)

It's currently modelling two windows smashed (different ones to last time I walked past) and blue paint chucked on the door.


----------



## spliff (Mar 8, 2013)

.


----------



## teuchter (May 2, 2013)

teuchter said:


> This is the shop immediately opposite the new Tesco.
> 
> Can't help but wonder what closing for "refurbishment" really means.
> View attachment 28245


 
Just walked past and the refurbishment definitely is happening; it's all newly fitted out and looks like not far from re-opening.


----------



## Nedrop (Oct 29, 2013)

Enjoyed reading this thread.

Went in yesterday for the first time, probably the most poorly run Tesco Express i have set foot in. No stock, bad merchandising, chocolate on every corner aisle, packing boxes strewn across the floor, grumpy staff. Poor show all round

Sunstar opposite was an ordered haven in comparison


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 29, 2013)

Nedrop said:


> Enjoyed reading this thread.
> 
> Went in yesterday for the first time, probably the most poorly run Tesco Express i have set foot in. No stock, bad merchandising, chocolate on every corner aisle, packing boxes strewn across the floor, grumpy staff. Poor show all round
> 
> Sunstar opposite was an ordered haven in comparison


You have Just described every Tesco local i have ever shopped in.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 30, 2013)

Just popped in for a Radio Times (I know). The edition expiring on Friday still on display. I had to retrieve a new one from a pile of tie-wrapped newspapers and periodicals. Seems the staff just can't be bovered.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Oct 31, 2013)

CH1 said:


> Just popped in for a Radio Times (I know). The edition expiring on Friday still on display. I had to retrieve a new one from a pile of tie-wrapped newspapers and periodicals. Seems the staff just can't be bovered.


 
But it was wednesday, and they were still  relevant, so I don't see the problem. Middle class person inconvenienced, world ends.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 31, 2013)

I didn't know the Radio Times still existed.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 31, 2013)

Rushy said:


> I didn't know the Radio Times still existed.



Clearly, it's not just for Christmas


----------



## Rushy (Oct 31, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Clearly, it's not just for Christmas


Was that a rather clever lead into this warming Tesco story?


----------

